# 2.3mm cassette spacer breakage



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I just removed my Chorus 11 cassette and found the 2.3mm spacer had cracked and broke in two pieces. This is a pretty new cassette with only about 300km put on it, and in good weather only.

I noticed the spacer is made from a very fragile plastic, not as tough and the other 2.2mm spacers in the cassette. It is no surprised that it would break. But I am surprised why Campy would use such an inferior material as a spacer. I tried to google to see if other people have had this problem, but I can't seem to find it. I am wondering if mine is an isolated case or it is indeed a common issue. There are alot of this specific spacer for sale online, but they are demanding $18-27 for two pieces! This is crazy and it seems like this is was made to break easily so you have to dish out more money to replace the spacer over time.


----------



## williamf777 (Jun 4, 2004)

Mine broke on my Chorus 11s cassette after only about 800 miles. I found it when I went to clean my cassette. 

Yeah the price sucks but it's Campy. You gotta pay to play.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

This is common with these spacers. It is sometimes caused by over tightening the cassette when putting it on your wheel. Last time I accidentally broke 3 of them.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

It's does seem like Campy purposely made that spacer more fragile so you will risk breaking it and have to buy more. Could they have used aluminum spacers like Shimano or at least make it with the same type of plastic (ABS?) as the 2.2mm spacers in the cassette. It's such a silly thing to have to replace, especially it isn't suppose to be a wear item.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Do you know if perhaps the Record or Super Record cassette has better spacers? Or they use the same ones?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Kenacycle said:


> Do you know if perhaps the Record or Super Record cassette has better spacers? Or they use the same ones?


Part numbers are the same for all 11 speed cassettes. Indeed the only differences from Chorus to Record and on to Super Record are the triplets of sprockets. SR has two, Record has one and Chorus none. The first 5 sprockets are common to all three, the next three which are clustered together are common to Record & Chorus, with the final three common to Record & Super Record.

Correct torque is the key to not cracking the spacer. 40nm is not as tight as one might think.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

So the correct torque is 40nm?


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

I have had two break. The first was broken after my shop had installed it and I installed the second one that broke too. Both were found when I went to clean the cassette. I had a shop tell me they had the spacers in stock. When I went to pick them up they only had the 2.2 versions. They told me the 2.2 would work fine. I didn't believe it so I ordered new ones from on-line. It seems silly to me that Campagnolo uses such cheap materials for these spacers.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Kenacycle said:


> So the correct torque is 40nm?


The manual says 50 Nm. See page 13.
http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/SHAMAL_ULTRA_2WF_UK-12-10.pdf

But I'm with Ultimobici: 50 Nm is not that much. After reading this post, I checked my wheels and sprockets and fortunately in my case there is no issue.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Love Campy stuff but their spare parts prices are way out of line.

Is this the spacer that is in the 'middle' of the cluster?
If so, I had an odd experience with these on some Veloce 10 spd. clusters (which I think are now equivalent to Centaur - another irksome Campy trend). A cluster I had used a blue anodized aluminum spacer in the middle, the color of which matched my frame quite well. I got a ribbing from some guys that I ride with about my attempts at color coordination!

So when it came time to replace that cluster, I ordered a new one, which had a translucent gold colored plastic spacer. Naturally, I used the old blue one (even though it might be heavier!). None of my riding companions using Campy have a cassette with this blue spacer.....

I'm surprised the OP couldn't dig up an old cassette with a usable spacer.


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

I've broken several of those spacers (Record and Chorus) over the past 3 years using a calibrated torque wrench. They should be made of aluminum or some type of metal. I've actually glued and taped the spacers back together as an interim measure.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks like QBP has them in metal

Campagnolo 11 Speed Cassette Spacers at Rememberdelaware.com


----------



## williamf777 (Jun 4, 2004)

That is not the QBP website. QBP only stocks the standard Campy plastic one. There is an aluminum Shimano 10s spacer that is 2.35mm. If I break my current spacer again I will try one of those and see if it works.



rward325 said:


> Looks like QBP has them in metal
> 
> Campagnolo 11 Speed Cassette Spacers at Rememberdelaware.com


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

williamf777 said:


> That is not the QBP website. QBP only stocks the standard Campy plastic one.


Hmmm - Product Code: QBP18658
Did you not happen to notice the QBP watermark in the background? That is because this particular dealer licenses their electronic catalog. I suggest you look again.


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

This thread has made me re-torque the locking ring!


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

orange_julius said:


> The manual says 50 Nm. See page 13.
> http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/SHAMAL_ULTRA_2WF_UK-12-10.pdf
> 
> But I'm with Ultimobici: 50 Nm is not that much. After reading this post, I checked my wheels and sprockets and fortunately in my case there is no issue.


That torque setting is for non Campagnolo 11 Speed cassettes, Shimano & Sram in particular are mentioned. The instructions refer you to the Cassette instructions which state 40 Nm.
http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/11S_SPROCKETS.pdf


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

On the subject of torque settings I noticed this on Campagnolo's site.

http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Maintenance_periods_components.pdf

I've seen many a poster comment that they don't have a torque wrench so will have to take it to a shop to check the tightness of a fastener.

But what many overlook is that stuff can still vibrate so the torque is not at the level set a month, 6 months or a year ago.

According to Campag torque should be checked every 1000km or at least once a month. How many of you do?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

ultimobici said:


> That torque setting is for non Campagnolo 11 Speed cassettes, Shimano & Sram in particular are mentioned. The instructions refer you to the Cassette instructions which state 40 Nm.
> http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/11S_SPROCKETS.pdf


Ah, I stand corrected!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

jmoryl said:


> I'm surprised the OP couldn't dig up an old cassette with a usable spacer.



OP (Me), doesn't have any old cassettes with spacers. My other cassettes are all one piece Sram Red Powerdome. I only have one Campy cassette


----------



## williamf777 (Jun 4, 2004)

Yep looked again and it still was not QBP.com. I logged into QBP.com to see what they stocked and it was still just the plastic one. All of QBP's part numbers begin with 2 letter and are then followed by 4 numbers. The part number for the pack of 2 spacers is FW9979 from Qbp.com. 

The "NiCr - nickel-chromed" text is what I am assuming to be generic text referring to an entire cassette. 

But hey if you still don't believe me, order one and see. 




rward325 said:


> Hmmm - Product Code: QBP18658
> Did you not happen to notice the QBP watermark in the background? That is because this particular dealer licenses their electronic catalog. I suggest you look again.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

williamf777 said:


> Yep looked again and it still was not QBP.com. I logged into QBP.com to see what they stocked and it was still just the plastic one. All of QBP's part numbers begin with 2 letter and are then followed by 4 numbers. The part number for the pack of 2 spacers is FW9979 from Qbp.com.
> 
> The "NiCr - nickel-chromed" text is what I am assuming to be generic text referring to an entire cassette.
> 
> But hey if you still don't believe me, order one and see.



ya and the "aluminum lockring" also is just there as a generic text too. No way the spacers will come with lockrings. Also the picture of the spacers, both 2.2 and 2.3 are the Campy stock photos of their plastic spacers.


----------

